# Shawn Lane: 'Epilogue for Lisa'



## distressed_romeo (Feb 6, 2007)

Having an absolute blast playing this at the moment!

It's the first time in ages I've sat down and learnt someone else's song all the way through, but I'm really glad I started this (I've mentioned before, it's for an audition on Monday). I'm going to be doing it Jeff Beck-style: solo guitar, lots of delay and 'verb, combined with a neck single coil and a moderately clean tone ('sing-y' rather than high-gain). Adding a few personal touches, such as some Lenny Breau-style harp techniques to fill out the sound.
I was going to do it with a couple of tracks of ebowed guitars to recreate the feel of the original, but decided against it, as it was a little cheesy, and meant that I couldn't play the piece with as much rubato as I'd like to.

Still want to practice it a few more nights, as there're still a few fingering subtleties I'm experimenting with, but hopefully I'll have a recording for you all by the end of the week.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 9, 2007)

Had a revelation tonight...

Rather than mimicing the filmscore feel the original has with the big synth-strings, I'm going to be doing it with a drum machine in a 6/8 feel, making it more of a jazz-ballad (think 'Cause We've Ended As Lovers')!

Recording coming soon, promise!


----------



## Nick1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Have you heard Cooleys version?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, I did. He did a great job with it. His phrasing is definitely better than he gets credit for, although I would say I still lean more towards the original, just because Lane's slow playing tends to be a lot more expressive.


----------



## Gilbucci (Feb 15, 2007)

This song is amazing, I was nearly brought to tears when I heard it. Shawn Lane is a true master of guitar. Did you find a tab on the net somewhere? Or, did you figure it out by ear?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 15, 2007)

I used the transcription in his old technique book.


----------



## Gilbucci (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice. I'm up to about 1:50 with my ear. Do you have a backing I could use?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 15, 2007)

Gilbucci said:


> Nice. I'm up to about 1:50 with my ear. Do you have a backing I could use?



No, sorry...I just played it with a drum machine.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 15, 2007)

i've been watching this thread for 9 days waiting for you to upload something ;p


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 15, 2007)

Ack! Sorry...

To be honest, the audition was such a fuck up, I don't really want to play that tune again for a while...


----------



## Gilbucci (Feb 15, 2007)

What happened, man? Nerves got you?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 15, 2007)

Gilbucci said:


> What happened, man? Nerves got you?



Yeah, it was just one of those days where absolutely everything was determined to go wrong. Ce la vie...


----------



## MetalMike (Feb 15, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Yeah, it was just one of those days where absolutely everything was determined to go wrong. Ce la vie...



I'm really sorry to hear that Tom. You'll get the next one.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 16, 2007)

Cheers dude!


----------

